# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Αυγοτροφη ...

## kostas salonika

Καλησπέρα παιδιά ..θα ήθελα απόψεις αλλά και και γνώμες για αυτήν την αυγοτροφη ...

ΙNDIAN SOFTFOOD
H AΥΓΟΤΡΟΦΗ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΤΩΝ
Η ΕΞΕΛΙΓΜΕΝΗ ΦΟΡΜΟΥΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΡΔΕΡΙΝΕ Σ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΙΘΑΓΕΝΗ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΑΣΜΕΝΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ ΣΑΣ.....
ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΙΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ 19 ΒΟΤΑΝΑ 
(ΤΑΡΑΞΑΚΟ ,ΣΤΕΛΑΡΙΑ , ΤΣΟΥΚΝΙΔΑ , ΕΧΙΝΑΚΙΑ ,ΚΡΑΤΕΓΟ, ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΟ,ΔΥΟΣΜΟ ,ΜΑΙΝΤΑΝΟ, ΑΝΙΘΟ,ΣΠΑΝΑΚΙ,ΧΑΜΟΜΗΛΙ, ΘΥΜΑΡΙ, ΛΕΒΑΝΤΑ,ΕΥΚΑΛΗΠΤΟ,ΡΙΓΑΝΗ, ΣΠΑΘΟΧΟΡΤΟ , ΦΑΣΚΟΜΗΛΟ, ΚΑΨΕΛΛΑ ,ΤΡΙΓΩΝΕΛΛΑ )
14 ΣΠΟΡΟΥΣ 
(CHIA , CAMELINA,BELLA DI ΝOTTE,FONIO,ΣΟΥΣΑΜΙ, ΚΑΝΑΒΟΥΡΙ, ΡΑΔΙΚΙ, ΜΑΡΟΥΛΙ ,ΜΑΙΝΤΑΝΟ,ΑΝΗΘΟ, ΜΑΡΑΘΟ,ΣΕΛΗΝΟ ,ΒΡΩΜΗ, ΝΙΖΕΡ,ΝΙΦΑΔΕΣ ΚΙΝΟΑ)
9 ΕΙΔΗ ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΗΣ
(ΑΛΜΠΟΥΜΙΝΗ (ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΗ ΑΥΓΟΥ),ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΗ ΚΑΝΝΑΒΗΣ,ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΗ ΑΡΑΚΑ,ΣΠΙΡΟΥΛΙΝΑ,ΑΥΓΑ ΜΗΡΜΥΓΚΙΩΝ,ΓΑΡΙΔΑ,ΠΡΟΝΥΜΦΕ  Σ ΕΝΤΟΜΩΝ,ΣΚΟΥΛΙΚΙ (MEALWORMS ΑΠΟΞΗΡΑΜΕΝΟ ) ,ΤΖΙΝΤΖΕΡ )
8 ΕΙΔΗ ΚΑΡΠΩΝ
(ΦΟΥΝΤΟΥΚΙ,ΑΜΥΓΔΑΛΟ,ΚΑΡΥΔΙ,  ΒΡΑΖΙΛΙΑΝΙΚΟ ΦΥΣΤΙΚΙ,ΗΛΙΟΣΠΟΡΟΣ ΞΕΦΛΟΥΔΙΣΜΕΝΟΣ,ΚΟΥΚΟΥΝΑΡΙ,  ΙΠΠΟΦΑΕΣ,GOZI BERRY)
ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ ΑΥΓΟΤΡΟΦΗ ΜΕ ΒΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΑΠΟΞΗΡΑΜΕΝΗ ΓΥΡΗ,ΖΕΟΛΙΘΟ,ΣΚΟΝΗ ΣΚΟΡΔΟ,ΣΚΟΝΗ ΚΡΕΜΥΔΙ,ΣΚΟΝΗ ΓΛΥΚΑΝΙΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΑΓΝΟ ΠΑΡΘΕΝΟ ΕΛΑΙΟΛΑΔΟ ΠΡΟΕΛΕΥΣΗΣ ΠΥΡΓΟΥ ΗΛΕΙΑΣ !!!
Η ΓΝΗΣΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΘΕΝΤΙΚΗ ΑΥΓΟΤΡΟΦΗ ΜΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΣΥΣΤΑΤΙΚΑ
ΜΟΝΟ ΣΤO *******
TIMH 1KG 10.50E

*********************

----------


## jk21

αυγοτροφη;ποσο ειναι το αυγο αναμεσα σε ολα αυτα;


 ποση η συσταση πρωτεινης ,υδατανθρακα ,λιπους ανα 100 γρ (οταν μιλαμε για ετοιμο συσκευασμενο προιον ,λογικα θα επρεπε να υπαρχει )


σερβιρεται στεγνη ή με αυγο βρασμενο; 

το πρωτο αποδεκτο απο μενα ,αρκει να ειναι αποδεκτη και απο τα πουλια και αρκει να μου διευκρινισθει πως διατηρουνται τα ωφελιμα λιπαρα οξεα των καρπων (το μεγαλο προτερημα τους ,πριν τους θρυμματισουμε ) ,οταν εχουν τριφτει 
το δευτερο επικινδυνοτατο ,αν η ποσοτητα του αυγου ειναι τοση ,ωστε το περιβαλλον της επιφανειας των σπορων δεν ειναι σεγνο αλλα υγρο .Γιατι; μουσκεψτε καποιους σπορους και αφηστε τους ετσι ολη μερα χωρις ξεπλυμα  ...θα καταλαβετε .Οταν ετοιμαζουμε φυτρα ,δεν ξεπλενουμε για πλακα τοσο συχνα τους σπορους ....

----------


## kostas salonika

Δεν τα ξερω αυτην την στιγμη αυτα που ρωτας...απλος την ειδα σε ενα post και ειδα οτι περιεχει πολλα πραγματα και ηθελα να ακουσω γνωμες..

----------


## jk21

Δεν τα ρωτησα Κωστη ,για να μου τα απαντησεις .

Εγω δεν την αλλαζω με τιποτα  *Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς*Τα ρωτησα σαν σημεια ανααζητησης και προβληματισμου για σενα και οσους εχουν σκεφτει να την παρουν .Αν απαντηθουν επαρκως με τον ενα ή τον αλλο τροπο και δειχνει οτι ειναι επαρκης και ασφαλης για οτι προοριζεται ,τοτε μια χαρα θα ναι

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλημέρα...του έστειλα μήνυμα και των ρώτησα μερικά πράγματα που μου είπες και μου λέει τι αυγοτροφη δουλεύω εγώ και ότι η δικιά του δεν κάνει κάνει για μένα και ότι δεν μπορεί να μου απάντηση στης ερωτήσεις μου...και μύθος στέλνει μετά μήνυμα και μου λέει να των πάρω τηλέφωνο για να μου πει...

----------


## Bullseye

Εν τέλει τι έγινε? Τον πήρες? σου απάντησε?

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλησπέρα παιδιά ....μίλησα σήμερα...μου είπε πως δεν μπορεί. Α μου απαντήσει σε όλες της ερωτήσεις μου...γιατί αμα απάντηση θα μαθευτεί η αυγοτροφη δηλαδή η δοσολογίες...το μόνο που μου είπε ειναι ότι η πρωτεΐνες ειναι 22%..ότι το αυγό ειναι 5% και ότι όλα τα οφέλημα πράγματα των καρπών και των ουσιών κρατούνται γιατί έχει λάδι μέσα η αυγοτροφη ....ένα άλλο που Θέλω να ρωτήσω ειναι ότι π.χ την αυγοτροφη θέλω να την δίνω στα πουλιά μου με Perles στης perles υπάρχει κάποια υγρασία για ειναι μέσα σε νερό ώρες ...απο αυτά που υπάρχουν μέσα σε αυτήν την αυγοτροφη υπάρχει κάποιος kindinos??

----------


## jk21

εγω εχω απαντησει ....

----------


## kostas salonika

Την ακούμε...

----------


## jk21

δεν ειπα ,εχω απάντηση αλλα εχω απαντήσει ! υπαρχει η απαντηση μου στην τελευταια παραγραφο του ποστ 2 


και υπαρχει αναπαντητο απο την εταιρια (αν το ρωτησες φυσικα ) και το ερωτημα το πως προτεινεται για χρηση η συγκεκριμενη αυγοτροφη 

παρολα αυτα ,ας γινω ξανα πιο συγκεκριμενος 

Αν ετσι οπως ειναι χωρις επιπλεον βραστο αυγο και χωρις προσθηκη υγρασιας ,παρα μονο ελαιου ,τοτε με σωστη διατηρηση της σε δροσερο στεγνο χωρο ,δεν εχει εμφανη κινδυνο ασπεργιλλου 

Αν προστεθει αυγο βραστο ή αλλη πηγη υγρασιας ( εδω απαντω στην τελευταια σου απορια  και εχω ηδη απαντησει και στην παραγραφο που σου λεω ) ειτε σε σχημα περλας ειτε κουσκους ειτε δεν ξερω εγω τι αλλο ,ακομα και βραστη στραγγισμενη κινοα ,τοτε η επιφανεια του κελυφους των σπορων (αν οχι αλλα συστατικα ) σιγουρα εγκυμονει κινδυνους 

Θα το πω ακομα μια φορα και οποιος εχει αντιρρηση ας με διαψευσει εμπρακτα .Το εξωτερικο των σπορων ,δεν ειναι αθωο στην υπαρξη υγρασιας για αρκετη ωρα 


* δεν με πειθει η θεση οτι αν λαδωσουμε κατι ,τοτε και τα υπολοιπα ωφελιμα λιπαρα οξεα που εχει ,καθως και οι λιποδιαλυτες του βιταμινες μενουν αναλλοιωτα για μακρυ διαστημα 

Μην το μπερδευουμε με την τοποθετηση λαδιου πχ πανω απο πελτε ντοματας ή αλλου τροφιμου και η πληρη φραγη αερα (αλλα και τοτε εντος ψυγειου ) για διατηρηση των τροφιμων . τοτε που στην ουσια εχουμε βουτηγμα στο λαδι ,εχουμε πληρη απουσια αερα ωστε να τα οξειδωσει  ,ενω στο απλο λαδωμα ,οταν πολυ συντομα θα οξειδωθει το λαδι που προστεθηκε επιφανειακα ,στη συνεχεια η οξειδωση θα προχωρησει και παρακατω

----------


## kostas salonika

Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τισ απαντησεις...εχω καταληξει τελικα σε αυγοτροφη *Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς..
προσθεσα 4 βοτανα,προσθεσα μαγια μπυρας,προσθεσα σκουλικι...και τα πουλια μου την ρημαξαν...*

----------


## jk21

το σκουληκι αν δεν ειναι κατεψυγμενο ,σιγουρα να το βαζεις οσο γινεται νωριτερα στο βρασιμο (αν συμμετεχει εξ αρχης στην αυγοτροφη ) ή αν το προσθετεις ξεχωρα ,σιγουρα να το βραζεις

----------


## kostas salonika

Το σκουλήκι ειναι κατεψυγμένο και απο στηριγμένο ...δεν το έβρασα καθόλου ...το πρόσθεσα στο τέλος όταν ήταν να δωςω την αυγοτροφη τότε πρόσθεσα και τα βότανα...αλλά θέλω να προσθέσω και γύρη και σπυρουλινα αλλά δεν ξέρω ποτέ να τα προσθέσω και πόσοι ποσότητα...

----------


## jk21

να ξερεις το ξεπαγωμενο ,την επομενη μερα και να εχει μεινει ,το πετας ¨.... σιγα μην μεινει ....

Σπιρουλινα μπορεις να βαλεις στην αρχη και να ανακατεψεις ,λιγο πριν ριξεις το σιμιγδαλι στο γαλα .Στη μυτη του κουταλιου μεχρι να εισαι σιγουρος οτι θα εχει αποδοχει και τις επομενες φορες σταδιακα περισσοτερο ,μεχρι και μισο κουταλακι .Οχι ομως εξαρχης γιατι δεν θα σου την τρωνε 

Γυρη θα σου λεγα αφου την εχεις διαλυσει στο multi σε ελαχιστο γαλα ,να την προσθετεις προς το τελος της παρασκευης ,λιγο πριν βαλεις και το μελι και να απλωνεις οσο γινεται το υγρο παντου ομοιομορφα 

Ακομα και 2 κουταλια του γλυκου γεματα ,ανετα μπορεις να προσθεσεις

----------

